
Build a Wi-Fi Walkie Talkie-Like Device with a Raspberry Pi - based2
http://lifehacker.com/build-a-wi-fi-walkie-talkie-like-device-with-a-raspberr-1786436503
======
marshall01
send details on how and I will try marshall scales on facebook

